# Has anyone successfully donated embryos in the UK?



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has managed to donate embryos in the UK. Looking to donate our frozen ones but seem to be hitting a lot of brick walls...very hard!!!


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hiya, just tried to PM you but your inbox is full.  


A-Mx


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi, thanks for your message. I've deleted some of my messages. Please pm me xxx


----------

